# Rockmans Report / Mille lacs lake



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

Check out the photo album for some great shots of the waterspouts on the lake on May 4th. There are some great pics.

Finally some good news on the bite. I was out all this week checking all and I mean all of my spots on the lake! The walleyes are now starting to show up on the deep gravel and the rock reefs at night. Rocky Reef gave up its bounty on Saturday night, with every one catching at least 9 fish in a hour or so. Many of them were in the 17 to 18 inch range, with some 26 ands 27 inchers mixed in. the wave wacker tournament is this Thursday and Friday. You know what that means. Many hours of fishing ahead for me this week. I will have a much better handle on what is going on by Wednesday. The gravel has not put out many fish as of yet, but I am sure that they will as the water temps get in the upper 60s. The temp as of Sunday was 56 degrees. I was up on the mud flats on Saturday afternoon and did see some fish. They were non-biters. I fished them for a couple hours. The best bite that I have found so far is the bobber bite on the rock piles or out on the deep gravel humps in front of the resort with a small leech and a small 1/32 oz. Jig. If you have some wind use the jigs. Otherwise if there isn't any wind, just use a plain or a colored #6 hook. Green worked with the cloud cover on Saturday. So did red. I also did some plainer boarding on Friday with #7 deep running shads. We did not get any slot fish, but we did get some nice 26 and 27 inchers out on Sloppy Joe's over 30 ft. of water running the baits down 10 to 17 ft. at 190 ft back. Not the fish I am looking for this week. I will be posting the wave wacker results on Friday night after the weigh in. Hopefully Jordy and I will win this sucker.

Be safe

We will see you

When we see you

Rock


----------

